# A bad one



## DonQ (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok, I used to live in Puerto Rico for about 5 years...anyway, I was at a tollbooth waiting to pay...paid, exiting the tollbooth and a car darts across the lanes.  Ok...sideways across the lanes.  Not the car, but driving across them.  Now this is in a metropolitan city so there's tons of traffic.  TONS of it.  So this car is going I don't know like 40 or 50 hits another car that was exiting...you get the picture...it was a mess.  I read the next day that the driver was driving while intoxicated...but I still don't know why he did what he did.  It was just a weird day.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DonQ_@Nov 10 2004, 12:08 AM
> * Ok, I used to live in Puerto Rico for about 5 years...anyway, I was at a tollbooth waiting to pay...paid, exiting the tollbooth and a car darts across the lanes.  Ok...sideways across the lanes.  Not the car, but driving across them.  Now this is in a metropolitan city so there's tons of traffic.  TONS of it.  So this car is going I don't know like 40 or 50 hits another car that was exiting...you get the picture...it was a mess.  I read the next day that the driver was driving while intoxicated...but I still don't know why he did what he did.  It was just a weird day. *


 wow, that's pretty crazy.  Do you remember if the drunk driver was severly injured?  It seems as though the drunk ones always get off with the fewest injuries.


----------



## DonQ (Nov 12, 2004)

and YEAH!  the drunk driver just walked away, no scratches....


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz+Nov 11 2004, 12:30 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MMiz @ Nov 11 2004, 12:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-DonQ_@Nov 10 2004, 12:08 AM
> * Ok, I used to live in Puerto Rico for about 5 years...anyway, I was at a tollbooth waiting to pay...paid, exiting the tollbooth and a car darts across the lanes. Ok...sideways across the lanes. Not the car, but driving across them. Now this is in a metropolitan city so there's tons of traffic. TONS of it. So this car is going I don't know like 40 or 50 hits another car that was exiting...you get the picture...it was a mess. I read the next day that the driver was driving while intoxicated...but I still don't know why he did what he did. It was just a weird day. *


wow, that's pretty crazy.  Do you remember if the drunk driver was severly injured?  It seems as though the drunk ones always get off with the fewest injuries. [/b][/quote]
 It is the result of the reverse ratio of moral strength to survivial

Good people die
A**Hole drunks walk away without a scatch

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 29, 2004)

Similar to this example of reverse karma:  Donate blood Sunday, wake up sick as a dog Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday...


----------

